# Hello



## Erica08 (May 20, 2009)

Hi everyone my name is Erica I'm from Bloomer WI I'm currently a vet tech student and I had a lab animal/exotic pets class and that led me to look into mice. I have three mice that I will be breeding for hobby and for feeders. I also have 3 dogs, 2 cats, 2 suger gliders, 4 rabbits, 6 goats, 5 horses and a bunch of chickens so I've got a bit of everything. I'm a bit of a genetics nut so I really look forward to using this forum.


----------



## paulbrv65 (Apr 23, 2009)

Hello and Welcome

Paul


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi,I think you will be more than welcome and in the nicest possible way very useful.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi. Welcome to our forum


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Welcome


----------

